# Lukaku è dell'Inter. E' fatta. Le cifre.



## admin (21 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.



Campionato finito


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.



Non credo che ripeterà quello che ha fatto due anni fa. Minestra riscaldata, Inoltre, il gioco di Inzaghi è diverso da quello di Conte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


Si ma non si capisce, prestito come ? Puro ? Con diritto ? Obbligo ?

Il Chelsea sta perdendo soldi in questa operazione. L ammortamento gli costerà di più del prestito + stipendio.

Incredibile, questo il campionato lo rivincerà da solo.


----------



## Andris (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più *bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.*





>


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


Nel contratto ci sarà pure la comparsa a Sanremo.
Personaggio che detesto. 
Ma ormai l'italia è una bella discarica a cielo aperto.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma non si capisce, prestito come ? Puro ? Con diritto ? Obbligo ?
> 
> Il Chelsea sta perdendo soldi in questa operazione. L ammortamento gli costerà di più del prestito + stipendio.
> 
> *Incredibile, questo il campionato lo rivincerà da solo.*



Anche tu con questa storia?


----------



## Djici (21 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma non si capisce, prestito come ? Puro ? Con diritto ? Obbligo ?
> 
> Il Chelsea sta perdendo soldi in questa operazione. L ammortamento gli costerà di più del prestito + stipendio.
> 
> Incredibile, questo il campionato lo rivincerà da solo.


Come l'anno scorso le cose ci sono girate piuttosto bene con le big che cambiavano allenatore e perdevano giocatori importantissimi mentre noi non cambiavano nulla... Questa volta sembra proprio che le cose ci stanno girando malissimo.
Speriamo bene che ancora non è finita per noi.
Se vogliono spendere c'è spazio per farlo come scritto nel altro topic.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Giugno 2022)

Campionato già finito purtroppo, lo sapete tutti


----------



## Tsitsipas (21 Giugno 2022)

Romelone mio


----------



## GP7 (21 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Come l'anno scorso le cose ci sono girate piuttosto bene con le big che cambiavano allenatore e perdevano giocatori importantissimi mentre noi non cambiavano nulla... Questa volta sembra proprio che le cose ci stanno girando malissimo.
> Speriamo bene che ancora non è finita per noi.
> Se vogliono spendere c'è spazio per farlo come scritto nel altro topic.


Magari serve da stimolo. Ci credo poco ma può sempre accadere..


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Campionato già finito purtroppo, lo sapete tutti



Punterò i magri risparmi sulle m…


----------



## sunburn (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Anche tu con questa storia?


Sulla carta è un colpaccio. Poi bisogna vedere come si evolverà il loro mercato perché erano già il miglior attacco del campionato, quindi se per prendere lui dovranno cedere qualcuno importante in altri reparti, non so quanto ci guadagnino.

Di sicuro con Lukaku saranno campioni sotto l’ombrellone, cerchiamo di fare gli innesti che ci servono per confermarci e, possibilmente, fare un salto di qualità.


----------



## Kaw (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


Assolutamente sconcertato dalla botta di cu.lo che hanno avuto questi.
Venduto a 115 milioni, salvandosi così dal tribunale, e riprenderlo al costo di un Messias l'anno dopo perchè, dopo aver fallito miseramente in Premier, ha pure fatto il bambino viziato sbattendo i piedi per terra facendo di tutto per farsi mandare via, in barba al professionismo e a qualsiasi etica del lavoro, perchè se una società ti paga 115 milioni tu devi valere quei soldi anche fuori dal campo.
Pessima figura anche del Chelsea comunque, e in ogni caso queste cose succedono solo in Premier, cioè società che strapagano giocatori, poi li perdono e non hanno problemi di sorta, voglio dire se per esempio succede ad una squadra italiana una cosa del genere, quella società è praticamente fallita...


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (21 Giugno 2022)

Però il thread tafaziano senza neanche sapere chi cederanno non ce lo meritavamo


----------



## livestrong (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


Poco da dire, al di là di tutto questo è il segnale che loro ci saranno l'anno prossimo più agguerriti che mai.


----------



## Goro (21 Giugno 2022)

Tutta questa storia è la fine di un teatrino iniziato un anno fa, Marotta gioca veramente sporchissimo


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2022)

Io punterei a prendere CR7 a questo punto. Con Lukaku non c'è storia ragazzi, non scherziamo. Ma veramente abbiamo intenzione di giocare ancora con Ibrahimovic bollito e Giroud che sta più infermeria, con il solo Leao a trascinare l'attacco? Non scherziamo...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

È incredibile leggere a giugno commenti allarmati senza sapere come saranno le m…, i ladri, e noi alla fine del mercato.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io punterei a prendere CR7 a questo punto. Con Lukaku non c'è storia ragazzi, non scherziamo. Ma veramente abbiamo intenzione di giocare ancora con Ibrahimovic bollito e Giroud che sta più infermeria, con il solo Leao a trascinare l'attacco? Non scherziamo...



Ma davvero te la fai addosso per il ritorno di Lukaku?


----------



## uolfetto (21 Giugno 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Romelone mio


Dimmi la verità quante risate ci sono nel web interista sui milanisti che dicono che Origi è meglio di Lukaku?


----------



## hakaishin (21 Giugno 2022)

Alle cifre che voleva l’Inter.
Ribadisco, è un capolavoro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io punterei a prendere CR7 a questo punto. Con Lukaku non c'è storia ragazzi, non scherziamo. Ma veramente abbiamo intenzione di giocare ancora con Ibrahimovic bollito e Giroud che sta più infermeria, con il solo Leao a trascinare l'attacco? Non scherziamo...


cr7 non è compatibile col progetto e poi guadagna una cifra impossibile per il milan


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sulla carta è un colpaccio. Poi bisogna vedere come si evolverà il loro mercato perché erano già il miglior attacco del campionato, quindi se per prendere lui dovranno cedere qualcuno importante in altri reparti, non so quanto ci guadagnino.
> 
> Di sicuro con Lukaku saranno campioni sotto l’ombrellone, cerchiamo di fare gli innesti che ci servono per confermarci e, possibilmente, fare un salto di qualità.



Sulla carta il Milan doveva arrivare 5/6 o massimo quarto.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero te la fai addosso per il ritorno di Lukaku?


È oggettivamente un grande acquisto per questa serie A. Io, ovviamente, spero che torni quello flop di Manchester e, magari, senza la "cura" Conte non è poi così forte. Ma se è quello visto all'Inter gli scorsi anni, c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli per noi.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> cr7 non è compatibile col progetto e poi guadagna una cifra impossibile per il milan



CR7 vada a prendere una pensione d’oro in USA.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


Pure la guerra e la defenestrazione di Abramovich sono venute in soccorso di questi immondi. Hanno veramente più culo che anima.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


magicamente una serie di sfighe colpirà i nostri giocatori la prossima stagione


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> cr7 non è compatibile col progetto e poi guadagna una cifra impossibile per il milan


Serve un grande attaccante. Benzema, Lewandoski (magari, sarebbe un acquisto da Milan) li vedo irraggiungibili. Io spero nel secondo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Alle cifre che voleva l’Inter.
> Ribadisco, è un capolavoro.




Pure la Juve getterà la spugna di fronte al marziano Lukaku?


----------



## Andris (21 Giugno 2022)

il guercio ha mandato un regalo al governo britannico per aver fatto cambiare la proprietà del Chelsea ? 
ovviamente con Abramovich non sarebbe mai accaduto.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


Il ritorno del gigante buono. 

Scusate ragazzi, lo scorso anno me ne sono andato di nascosto come un ladro per fare un scherzone, sapete che sono un burlone. Ho sempre giocato di giocare nello United, nel Chelsea e nell'Inter.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> magicamente una serie di sfighe colpirà i nostri giocatori la prossima stagione



 Sei peggio di @KILPIN_91


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei peggio di @KILPIN_91


tu che ne sai che dietro il mio nickname non si celi la mamma di Lukaku


----------



## folletto (21 Giugno 2022)

Ennesimo allin delle melme, prestito onerosissimo + stipendione e per un eventuale riscatto dovrebbero vendere altri due pezzi buoni (oltre al/i sacrificato/i di questa estate), probabilmente vinceranno con Lubamba ma se non vincono sarebbe un brutto colpo. Bravo Marotta? Sì, bravissimo ma sempre col sederino altrui.
Sono obbligati a vincere ma non hanno Gonde e perderanno qualcuno, certo noi dobbiamo muovere il culetto e cacciare un pò di grana per rispondere.


----------



## Raryof (21 Giugno 2022)

Si certifica l'uscita di Lautaro l'anno prossimo per poter poi provare a riscattare il bisonte unto qui.
Quest'anno fanno un paio di grosse cessioni, Skriniar e Dumfries.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Giugno 2022)

Che fallito mamma mia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Giugno 2022)

a questi prezzi (8 + ingaggio dimezzato come si dice) è un capolavoro. Visione strategica a 12 mesi, ma Marotta può fare solo questo ora. Ora vediamo chi parte però. Skriniar sembra assodato, ma non sarà l'unico.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si certifica l'uscita di Lautaro l'anno prossimo per poter poi provare a riscattare il bisonte unto qui.
> Quest'anno fanno un paio di grosse cessioni, Skriniar e Dumfries.


Dumfries è una pippa, spero in Bastoni o Martinez, tra l'altro se prendono il tuffatore argentino a parametro zero è matematico che venderanno Martinez secondo me.


----------



## danjr (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


Beati loro, lo dico
Davvero senza ironia, beati loro. Operazione magistrale a quelle cifre.. Per 8 milioni più bonus si assicurano qualificazione in Champions e probabilmente scudetto (vediamo che combina la Juve)


----------



## livestrong (21 Giugno 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ennesimo allin delle melme, prestito onerosissimo + stipendione e per un eventuale riscatto dovrebbero vendere altri due pezzi buoni (oltre al/i sacrificato/i di questa estate), probabilmente vinceranno con Lubamba ma se non vincono sarebbe un brutto colpo. Bravo Marotta? Sì, bravissimo ma sempre col sederino altrui.
> Sono obbligati a vincere ma non hanno Gonde e perderanno qualcuno, certo noi dobbiamo muovere il culetto e cacciare un pò di grana per rispondere.


L'anno prossimo gli daranno de vrij e 10 mln e diventa loro, con plusvalenza anche su de vrij. Di Marotta tutto si può dire tranne che non sia bravo a fare i magheggi col bilancio


----------



## UDG (21 Giugno 2022)

Com'era la storia che sono obbligati a cedere e non possono fare acquisti?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tu che ne sai che dietro il mio nickname non si celi la mamma di Lukaku



Sei un infiltrato?


----------



## Raryof (21 Giugno 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dumfries è una pippa, spero in Bastoni o Martinez, tra l'altro se prendono il tuffatore argentino a parametro zero è matematico che venderanno Martinez secondo me.


L'argentino è già impacchettato, Lukaku è solo una copertura in vista della sua uscita.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero te la fai addosso per il ritorno di Lukaku?


Di certo non se la fanno addosso loro per l'arrivo di Origi e la conferma di mister pedalò.


----------



## Zenos (21 Giugno 2022)

I nostri invece stanno discutendo sul colore della copertina per rilegare il contratto dei dirigenti?


----------



## Rickrossonero (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


Sarà un flop e noi godremo ancora più di quest'anno.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Di certo non se la fanno addosso loro per l'arrivo di Origi e la conferma di mister pedalò.



Come ho già detto, Lukaku è forte ma vedo renderlo un marziano mi pare fuori luogo.


----------



## danjr (21 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Dimmi la verità quante risate ci sono nel web interista sui milanisti che dicono che Origi è meglio di Lukaku?


Beh io penso non ci sia un urta questa differenza tra i due, e nel Belgio spesso ha giocato Origi. Tuttavia di Origi non ho visto nemmeno l’ombra qua da noi


----------



## folletto (21 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> *L'anno prossimo gli daranno de vrij e 10 mln e diventa loro*, con plusvalenza anche su de vrij. Di Marotta tutto si può dire tranne che non sia bravo a fare i magheggi col bilancio


Mah, la vedo difficile


----------



## danjr (21 Giugno 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ennesimo allin delle melme, prestito onerosissimo + stipendione e per un eventuale riscatto dovrebbero vendere altri due pezzi buoni (oltre al/i sacrificato/i di questa estate), probabilmente vinceranno con Lubamba ma se non vincono sarebbe un brutto colpo. Bravo Marotta? Sì, bravissimo ma sempre col sederino altrui.
> Sono obbligati a vincere ma non hanno Gonde e perderanno qualcuno, certo noi dobbiamo muovere il culetto e cacciare un pò di grana per rispondere.


Insomma, le cifre che girano non sono così alte, anzi, gli è costato un messias. Noi spendemmo molto di più per l’operazione simile higuain


----------



## livestrong (21 Giugno 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Mah, la vedo difficile


Nel frattempo si prendono un giocatore che li rende ultra favoriti per scudetto con la cessione di Skriniar, che avrebbero perso a 0 l'anno prossimo. Direi che c'è poco da criticare sinceramente


----------



## Franz64 (21 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Alle cifre che voleva l’Inter.
> Ribadisco, è un capolavoro.


E' un capolavoro di Lukaku, l'inter non ha fatto nulla


----------



## Dexter (21 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Beh io penso non ci sia un urta questa differenza tra i due, e nel Belgio spesso ha giocato Origi. Tuttavia di Origi non ho visto nemmeno l’ombra qua da noi


Lukaku é capocannoniere all time della nazionale belga con 63 gol, titolarissimo inamovibile da 10 anni. Origi ha segnato 3 gol (TRE) con la maglia belga. Nessuna differenza  negazione totale della realtà, ma non mi sorprende


----------



## danjr (21 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Di certo non se la fanno addosso loro per l'arrivo di Origi e la conferma di mister pedalò.


Si ma quale arrivo?


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto, Lukaku è forte ma vedo renderlo un marziano mi pare fuori luogo.


Lukaku è forte,in Italia devastante,ma non e un problema che riguarderà noi.


----------



## livestrong (21 Giugno 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> E' un capolavoro di Lukaku, l'inter non ha fatto nulla


Linter l'ha venduto a 110mln l'anno scorso


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si ma quale arrivo?


Hai ragione,l'eventuale.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lukaku è forte,*in Italia devastant*e,ma non e un problema che riguarderà noi.



Il fatto che lo sia stato non significa che lo sarà ancora. Vedremo.


----------



## evideon (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


Penso che questa volta sarà un flop.


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (21 Giugno 2022)

Ci sono 55 gradi all'ombra ma fortunatamente le lacrime versate per Lukaku rinfrescano l'ambiente


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che lo sia stato non significa che lo sarà ancora. Vedremo.


Ok,mica son passati 10 anni pero',parliamo pur sempre di un campionato in cui cessi come Immobile e Joao Pedro ti fanno 20 gol con la sigaretta in bocca.


----------



## Franz64 (21 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Linter l'ha venduto a 110mln l'anno scorso


Ok, ma è Lukaku che ha sbattuto i piedi con il Chelsea per andarsene in prestito (solo all'inda) ed ha accettato un taglio del 50% o forse più dello stipendio. Chiaro che Marotta a quelle condizioni si sia leccato le dita. Ma nessun capolavoro. Il capolavoro era se lo soffiavano al Real per dire


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Giugno 2022)

a sto punto direi che Dybala non arriva. Cosa fanno Lautaro-Lukaku-Dzek-Correa-sanches e Dybala?


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Campionato già finito purtroppo, lo sapete tutti


Allo stato attuale, è difficile non dare l'Inter per favorita.

Lukaku lo si può sfottere a vita, ma tant'è che solamente facendo a sportellate e con qualche scatto in contropiede porta a casa 15 gol in carrozza (a stare stretti).

Sempre allo stato attuale, il Milan risponde all'Inter con i 2 milioni dalla cessione di Duarte, necessari per pagare gli stipendi di giugno ad operai e lavoratori di Milanello, tenere botta al caro benzina per i pulmini e comprare nuovi palloni per far giocare i calciatori, che non dovranno così portarlo da casa.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Campionato finito



Sì.
A giugno.
Penso sia il primo caso nella storia... Comunque per chi non ci crede ne riparliamo verso Aprile, forse anche prima.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Giugno 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Allo stato attuale, è difficile non dare l'Inter per favorita.
> 
> Lukaku lo si può sfottere a vita, ma tant'è che solamente facendo a sportellate e con qualche scatto in contropiede porta a casa 15 gol in carrozza (a stare stretti).
> 
> Sempre allo stato attuale, il Milan risponde all'Inter con i 2 milioni dalla cessione di Duarte, necessari per pagare gli stipendi di giugno ad operai e lavoratori di Milanello, tenere botta al caro benzina per i pulmini e comprare nuovi palloni per far giocare i calciatori, che non dovranno così portarlo da casa.


Beh,dato che siamo nel pieno della stagione dei matrimoni,abbiamo ancora Milanello...


----------



## folletto (21 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo si prendono un giocatore che li rende ultra favoriti per scudetto con la cessione di Skriniar, che avrebbero perso a 0 l'anno prossimo. Direi che c'è poco da criticare sinceramente


Su Skriniar concordo al 100%, ma sul fatto che riscatteranno Lukaku con De Vrij e 4 spicci no.


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Beh,dato che siamo nel pieno della stagione dei matrimoni,abbiamo ancora Milanello...


"Matrimoni a Milanello: festa dal costo insostenibile, per un Milan più sostenibile. Contribuisci alla causa e sposati da noi, Acerbi non gioca mica gratis".


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Giugno 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Allo stato attuale, è difficile non dare l'Inter per favorita.
> 
> Lukaku lo si può sfottere a vita, ma tant'è che solamente facendo a sportellate e con qualche scatto in contropiede porta a casa 15 gol in carrozza (a stare stretti).
> 
> Sempre allo stato attuale, il Milan risponde all'Inter con i 2 milioni dalla cessione di Duarte, necessari per pagare gli stipendi di giugno ad operai e lavoratori di Milanello, tenere botta al caro benzina per i pulmini e comprare nuovi palloni per far giocare i calciatori, che non dovranno così portarlo da casa.


Un anno buono in tutta la carriera e solo grazie a Conte e già ci si piscia addosso... bah.
Giocatore fisicamente molto forte ma con una tecnica imbarazzante. Con Romagnoli che lo marcava a 30 metri di distanza era facile. Lo aspetto contro Tomori e Kalulu senza alcuna paura.


----------



## livestrong (21 Giugno 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma è Lukaku che ha sbattuto i piedi con il Chelsea per andarsene in prestito (solo all'inda) ed ha accettato un taglio del 50% o forse più dello stipendio. Chiaro che Marotta a quelle condizioni si sia leccato le dita. Ma nessun capolavoro. Il capolavoro era se lo soffiavano al Real per dire


Mah, al tifoso interista ste cose interessano poco. Oggi hanno lukaku in rosa come un anno fa, col Chelsea che paga. La sostanza è questa


----------



## livestrong (21 Giugno 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Un anno buono in tutta la carriera e solo grazie a Conte e già ci si piscia addosso... bah.
> Giocatore fisicamente molto forte ma con una tecnica imbarazzante. Con Romagnoli che lo marcava a 30 metri di distanza era facile. Lo aspetto contro Tomori e Kalulu senza alcuna paura.


A parte che kalulu fisicamente forse è il quadricipite di Lukaku... Detto ciò, Milan e Inter si incontrano 2 volte in campionato, non 38


----------



## Igniorante (21 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo si prendono un giocatore che li rende ultra favoriti per scudetto con la cessione di Skriniar, che avrebbero perso a 0 l'anno prossimo. Direi che c'è poco da criticare sinceramente



No, questo no.
Skriniar sarebbe rimasto, praticamente può firmare il rinnovo in qualsiasi momento, non a caso il PSG rischia di strapagarlo perché anche se ha un solo anno di contratto è come se di fatto avesse appena rinnovato.

Casomai di può dire che pagano il prestito di Lukaku con un De Vrij qualsiasi, o con Pinamonti che gli basterebbe per ingaggio + prestito.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Giugno 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Un anno buono in tutta la carriera e solo grazie a Conte e già ci si piscia addosso... bah.
> Giocatore fisicamente molto forte ma con una tecnica imbarazzante. Con Romagnoli che lo marcava a 30 metri di distanza era facile. Lo aspetto contro Tomori e Kalulu senza alcuna paura.


Ok,mettiamo che contro di noi non vede palla ma poi ti mette 25 gol in ciabatte,sempre lo scudetto vincono,saresti comunque soddisfatto?Tomori-Kalulu ce li hai solo tu,le altre fanno ridere dietro(eccetto Koulibaly.)


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sì.
> A giugno.
> Penso sia il primo caso nella storia... Comunque per chi non ci crede ne riparliamo verso Aprile, forse anche prima.



Ok, ode al Dio Lukaku  
Ne riparleremo senza dubbio.


----------



## livestrong (21 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> No, questo no.
> Skriniar sarebbe rimasto, praticamente può firmare il rinnovo in qualsiasi momento, non a caso il PSG rischia di strapagarlo perché anche se ha un solo anno di contratto è come se di fatto avesse appena rinnovato.
> 
> Casomai di può dire che pagano il prestito di Lukaku con un De Vrij qualsiasi, o con Pinamonti che gli basterebbe per ingaggio + prestito.


Se a Skriniar ne offrono 10 all'anno dubito che l'inter pareggi l'offerta


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> *Un anno buono in tutta la carriera e solo grazie a Conte e già ci si piscia addosso... bah.*
> Giocatore fisicamente molto forte ma con una tecnica imbarazzante. Con Romagnoli che lo marcava a 30 metri di distanza era facile. Lo aspetto contro Tomori e Kalulu senza alcuna paura.



Atteggiamento da perdenti.


----------



## livestrong (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Atteggiamento da perdenti.


Atteggiamento da perdenti é sminuire costantemente gli avversari per partito preso. Dovremmo prender coscienza del fatto che occorrono rinforzi adeguati ora più che mai


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Atteggiamento da perdenti é sminuire costantemente gli avversari per partito preso. Dovremmo prender coscienza del fatto che occorrono rinforzi adeguati ora più che mai



Atteggiamento da perdenti è anche esaltarli oltre misura per giustificare i propri insuccessi. Ci vuole equilibrio.


----------



## livestrong (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Atteggiamento da perdenti è anche esaltarli oltre misura per giustificare i propri insuccessi. Ci vuole equilibrio.


Non ho letto da nessuna parte qualcuno dichiararli favoriti per la Champions, lukaku ha dimostrato di far la differenza. Noi non possiamo manco più sognare colpi di questo tipo, questa è la triste realtà


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

Oh, non è Wookaku ha fatto schifo apposta al Chelsea?

Sembrava molto attaccato all' inter, ed erano economicamente nel baratro.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Non ho letto da nessuna parte qualcuno dichiararli favoriti per la Champions, lukaku ha dimostrato di far la differenza. Noi non possiamo manco più sognare colpi di questo tipo, questa è la triste realtà.



Le m... si rinforzano? Bene. Complimenti a loro e pensiamo a fare lo stesso noi, senza isterismi.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Se a Skriniar ne offrono 10 all'anno dubito che l'inter pareggi l'offerta



Beh dipende se lui ha voglia di andare via o no, ovviamente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Giugno 2022)

Vi ricordo che è bastato un Chiellini 37enne per annullare Lukaku e che si avvicina ai 30 con una struttura fisica che non invecchia per nulla bene.
Guardate Diego Costa che fine ha fatto


----------



## Riccardo88 (21 Giugno 2022)

Ci riprendemmo Shevchenko e Kakà con operazioni simili, a cifre irrisorie dopo averli venduti per un sacco di soldi.
Certo fa un po' impressione l'età e il ritorno dopo un solo anno, segno che nei trasferimenti sono i giocatori che comandano.
Però se vendono Skriniar stanno leggermente peggio di come stavano quest'anno, le mrde


----------



## hakaishin (21 Giugno 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> E' un capolavoro di Lukaku, l'inter non ha fatto nulla


Mettetela come volete ma complimenti a loro per l’operazione top…


----------



## hakaishin (21 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ok,mica son passati 10 anni pero',parliamo pur sempre di un campionato in cui cessi come Immobile e Joao Pedro ti fanno 20 gol con la sigaretta in bocca.


In effetti, non è ancora chiaro il livello davvero basso di questo campionato. Dobbiamo solo sperare che lukaku non si ripeta senza Conte e con 2 anni in più…


----------



## Cantastorie (21 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma non si capisce, prestito come ? Puro ? Con diritto ? Obbligo ?
> 
> Il Chelsea sta perdendo soldi in questa operazione. L ammortamento gli costerà di più del prestito + stipendio.
> 
> Incredibile, questo il campionato lo rivincerà da solo.


Prestito puro direi, c’ è da dire che a tenerselo in panca non lo vendevano più


----------



## Jino (21 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Non credo che ripeterà quello che ha fatto due anni fa. Minestra riscaldata, Inoltre, il gioco di Inzaghi è diverso da quello di Conte.



Bravo, fisicamente (tecnicamente no) è dominante in serie A, ma il gioco di Inzaghi non lo valorizzerà mai come quello di Conte. 

Ora si vada a prendere un marcatore bello strutturato (Botman, Bremer) cosi al derby farà tre appoggi dietro e basta.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Atteggiamento da perdenti.



Dai non diciamo cose che non corrispondono al vero, noi tifosi (al contrario dei nerazzurri che vaneggiano da sempre sul fatto di essere la compagine più forte dell'universo) dovremmo essere i primi ad usare un po' di realismo, senza vivere sulle nuvole.

Di Lukaku frega fino ad un certo punto, il problema è Lukaku + il nostro non mercato.
Poi chiaro che le cose possono cambiare da un giorno all'altro, ce lo auguriamo tutti, ma in una situazione del genere per il campionato non c'è proprio storia.
Io quando c'era da alzare l'asticella e dire che bisognava puntare allo scudetto, pur senza nominarlo direttamente per scaramanzia, ho sempre pensato e detto che faceva bene Maldini a dire ai giocatori di crederci, al contrario degli araldi del quarto posto tipo Scaroni ecc...

Ma non per questo devo ragionare coi paraocchi.
Lukaku in Italia sposta, e pure parecchio.


----------



## Raryof (21 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che è bastato un Chiellini 37enne per annullare Lukaku e che si avvicina ai 30 con una struttura fisica che non invecchia per nulla bene.
> Guardate Diego Costa che fine ha fatto


E' cottissimo ma in Serie A sarà un po' nascosto, qui fa ancora benino Dzeko che è una carriola.
Acquisto da 12 mesi poi vediamo ma noi ancora non ci siamo mossi, potrebbero esserci sorprese e in parte sono contento che l'Inter abbia preso una figurina costosa per offuscare le uscite, almeno i nostri potranno rispondere adeguatamente.
Nell'Inter vedo un tentativo di fermare la nostra marcia provando a vincere lo scudo contro un Milan già campione e giovane, nel 2020 mentre loro avevano messo dentro i pezzi grossi poi lasciati andare subito eravamo degli sbarbatelli ora la situazione è cambiata e qualcuno ha pensato bene di provare a giocarsi l'asso subito prima dell'uscita di Lautaro l'anno prossimo, ci sta, ma non so se basterà, noi siamo imprevedibili, potremmo cacciare una stagione da 88-90 punti perché sulla carta, essendo in crescita, il nostro top ancora lo dobbiamo raggiungere quando sistemeremo la trequarti.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma non si capisce, prestito come ? Puro ? Con diritto ? Obbligo ?
> 
> Il Chelsea sta perdendo soldi in questa operazione. L ammortamento gli costerà di più del prestito + stipendio.
> 
> Incredibile, questo il campionato lo rivincerà da solo.


è un prestito secco.

Poi andranno avanti a chiedere prestiti di anno in anno se il Chelsea continuerà a concederglielo.

comunque sia mi pare azzardato iniziare con le sentenze al 21 giugno.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Dai non diciamo cose che non corrispondono al vero, noi tifosi (al contrario dei nerazzurri che vaneggiano da sempre sul fatto di essere la compagine più forte dell'universo) dovremmo essere i primi ad usare un po' di realismo, senza vivere sulle nuvole.
> 
> Di Lukaku frega fino ad un certo punto, il problema è Lukaku + il nostro non mercato.
> Poi chiaro che le cose possono cambiare da un giorno all'altro, ce lo auguriamo tutti, ma in una situazione del genere per il campionato non c'è proprio storia.
> ...



Per me gli avversari non vanno sminuiti ma nemmeno esaltati e, mi pare, che con Lukaku si stia esagerando.


----------



## Cantastorie (21 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mettetela come volete ma complimenti a loro per l’operazione top…


Per una società che è pesantemente indebitata è all-in bello e buono.
Sei certo di regalare soldi, non sei certo di avere un ritorno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Lukaku é capocannoniere all time della nazionale belga con 63 gol, titolarissimo inamovibile da 10 anni. Origi ha segnato 3 gol (TRE) con la maglia belga. Nessuna differenza  negazione totale della realtà, ma non mi sorprende


Anche io penso che chi si aspetta tanto da Origi avrà un brusco risveglio. Lukaku è su un altro livello completamente.


----------



## Jino (21 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma non si capisce, prestito come ? Puro ? Con diritto ? Obbligo ?
> 
> Il Chelsea sta perdendo soldi in questa operazione. L ammortamento gli costerà di più del prestito + stipendio.
> 
> Incredibile, questo il campionato lo rivincerà da solo.



Lollo palesemente secco. Come dici tu, l'ammortamento è alto, è impossibile che l'Inter lo possa riscattare la prossima estate, si dovrebbe parlare di 70-80 mln di riscatto. 

Al Chelsea la guida tecnica è rimasta la stessa, Lukaku non poteva rimanere, lo mandano all'Inter perchè vuole andare solamente li, va si rigenera e la prossima estate si aprono tanti scenari: cambio allenatore al Chelsea e ritorna, accetta di andare in una squadra diversa dall'Inter, viene confermato nerazzurro se parte il Lautaro di turno.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Giugno 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Per una società che è pesantemente indebitata è all-in bello e buono.
> Sei certo di regalare soldi, non sei certo di avere un ritorno


Lo hanno preso per 2 lire e mettono a segno un grande colpo per loro dopo averlo venduto 115 milioni l’anno prima. Da qualsiasi punto di vista in questo caso hanno sempre ragione mi spiace.
E vedrete che il Chelsea sarà costretto a regalarglielo…


----------



## hakaishin (21 Giugno 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lollo palesemente secco. Come dici tu, l'ammortamento è alto, è impossibile che l'Inter lo possa riscattare la prossima estate, si dovrebbe parlare di 70-80 mln di riscatto.
> 
> Al Chelsea la guida tecnica è rimasta la stessa, Lukaku non poteva rimanere, lo mandano all'Inter perchè vuole andare solamente li, va si rigenera e la prossima estate si aprono tanti scenari: cambio allenatore al Chelsea e ritorna, accetta di andare in una squadra diversa dall'Inter, viene confermato nerazzurro se parte il Lautaro di turno.


Lukaku si impunterà per rimanere all’Inter è palese al 100%.
Al Chelsea non rimane che accettare il mega fallimento dell’operazione o tenerselo. Tertium non datur in questo caso


----------



## uolfetto (21 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Beh io penso non ci sia un urta questa differenza tra i due, e nel Belgio spesso ha giocato Origi. Tuttavia di Origi non ho visto nemmeno l’ombra qua da noi


Guarda a me Origi piace e lo ripeto ogni volta però mi sa che devi andarti a rivedere presenze e gol di Lukaku e Origi con il Belgio perchè hai scritto una inesattezza, chiamiamola così.


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Giugno 2022)

Buon per loro, mi interessa il giusto. Cioè quasi niente


----------



## Igniorante (21 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo hanno preso per 2 lire e mettono a segno un grande colpo per loro dopo averlo venduto 115 milioni l’anno prima. Da qualsiasi punto di vista in questo caso hanno sempre ragione mi spiace.
> E vedrete che il Chelsea sarà costretto a regalarglielo…



Regalarlo non penso, l'anno prossimo sarà una situazione molto diversa per tutte le squadre.
Detto questo, è assolutamente un'operazione geniale, anche se "breve" (almeno per ora).
Pagano prestito e stipendio con un Pinamonti, per dire.
Pinamonti te lo fa vincere lo scudetto? NO


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Giugno 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> è un prestito secco.
> 
> Poi andranno avanti a chiedere prestiti di anno in anno se il Chelsea continuerà a concederglielo.
> 
> comunque sia mi pare azzardato iniziare con le sentenze al 21 giugno.


Se non vado errato con le nuove regole non sarà più possibile prestare un giocatore alla stessa squadra per più di un anno


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Giugno 2022)

La frustrazione non è Lukaku a loro, è il non poter nemmeno aspirare a colpi del genere


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lukaku si impunterà per rimanere all’Inter è palese al 100%.
> Al Chelsea non rimane che accettare il mega fallimento dell’operazione o tenerselo. Tertium non datur in questo caso


Non sono d'accordo sulla seconda parte,ma è evidente che è in proiezione un riscatto. Il Chelsea ha sbagliato a prenderlo, ma fa benissimo a sbolognarlo visto che è praticamente inutile. 

Poi non sono certo che faranno minusvalenza. Se si ripete con 25 gol farebbe ancora gola al fesso di turno (finché Conte allena  ), ed allora o l'Inter lo riscatterà svenandosi (e credo che sarà l'epilogo) o lo lasciano ad un altro acquirente. Il Chelsea (ridicolo eh, perché è una situazione societaria stranissima!!) sta facendo la sola cosa che gli resta da fare.

Vedremo come se la caveranno, io non ripeto cosa penso dell'operazione perché non ho piu nulla da dire, ma sono impaziente di vedere il finale del thriller "Il ritorno dello stregone".


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Giugno 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> La frustrazione non è Lukaku a loro, è il non poter nemmeno aspirare a colpi del genere


più che altro a loro li regalano letteralmente, come può un giocatore costato l'anno scorso più di 100 mln, venire regalato per 8 ? ci manca poco che il chelsea si offra pure di pagargli l'ingaggio, per dire. 

a noi non scontano neanche i centesimi, per portare a casa chiunque dobbiamo sempre pregare in cinese.
a loro li tirano dietro i giocatori, boh.


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Giugno 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lollo palesemente secco. Come dici tu, l'ammortamento è alto, è impossibile che l'Inter lo possa riscattare la prossima estate, si dovrebbe parlare di 70-80 mln di riscatto.
> 
> Al Chelsea la guida tecnica è rimasta la stessa, Lukaku non poteva rimanere, lo mandano all'Inter perchè vuole andare solamente li, va si rigenera e la prossima estate si aprono tanti scenari: cambio allenatore al Chelsea e ritorna, accetta di andare in una squadra diversa dall'Inter, viene confermato nerazzurro se parte il Lautaro di turno.


Quindi prendono Lukaku in prestito secco per un anno pagando 22 milioni totali. Nel frattempo vendono Skrijniar e forse un altro per compensare il giocatore in affitto. Poi se l’anno prossimo vogliono riscattarlo dovranno venderne un altro ancora.
Se il mercato finisse oggi, loro sarebbero certamente i favoriti.
Ma a meno che non aspettano un iniezione ingente di capitali in un futuro immediato, questa strategia non può andare avanti in eterno.
Se non riuscissimo a fare quei tre quattro acquisti che ci servono la rabbia sarebbe ancora maggiore. Potremo veramente mettere la basi per un ciclo in Italia vista la strategia dei magheggi a breve termine di marotta e una Juve che viene presa in giro da un giocatore in fase di declino come Di Maria.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Regalarlo non penso, l'anno prossimo sarà una situazione molto diversa per tutte le squadre.
> Detto questo, è assolutamente un'operazione geniale, anche se "breve" (almeno per ora).
> Pagano prestito e stipendio con un Pinamonti, per dire.
> Pinamonti te lo fa vincere lo scudetto? NO


Vedrai vedrai.
O il Chelsea accetta di tenerselo o lo da all’Inter a condizioni agevolate. L’Inter e lukaku hanno il coltello dalla parte del manico


----------



## Jino (21 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lukaku si impunterà per rimanere all’Inter è palese al 100%.
> Al Chelsea non rimane che accettare il mega fallimento dell’operazione o tenerselo. Tertium non datur in questo caso



Di sicuro il Chelsea non può fare una pesante minus, dubito fortemente senza una grossa cessione possa confermare il belga.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo sulla seconda parte,ma è evidente che è in proiezione un riscatto. Il Chelsea ha sbagliato a prenderlo, ma fa benissimo a sbolognarlo visto che è praticamente inutile.
> 
> Poi non sono certo che faranno minusvalenza. Se si ripete con 25 gol farebbe ancora gola al fesso di turno (finché Conte allena  ), ed allora o l'Inter lo riscatterà svenandosi (e credo che sarà l'epilogo) o lo lasciano ad un altro acquirente. Il Chelsea (ridicolo eh, perché è una situazione societaria stranissima!!) sta facendo la sola cosa che gli resta da fare.
> 
> Vedremo come se la caveranno, io non ripeto cosa penso dell'operazione perché non ho piu nulla da dire, ma sono impaziente di vedere il finale del thriller "Il ritorno dello stregone".


Vedremo, non ci resta che aspettare e mi auguro fallisca miseramente.
Il Chelsea comunque la si metta fa una figuraccia e l’Inter fa una grande operazione con l’aiuto dei babbei londinesi e del macaco cuore nerazzurro.
Io sono sicuro che lukaku non lo prenderà nessuno e sarà o Chelsea o Inter, sono pronto a scommettere. Lui si impunterà e ne vedremo delle belle


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Non credo che ripeterà quello che ha fatto due anni fa. Minestra riscaldata, Inoltre, il gioco di Inzaghi è diverso da quello di Conte.



Diversissimo da Conte,ma arriverà a fare una 20ina di goal in carrozza.

Noi invece neanche quest'anno siamo andati a recuperare un attaccante da 20/25 goal in campionato.
Se poi aggiungiamo che (al momento) abbiamo un esterno destro che non segna e non fa assist,un trequartista che non segna e non fa assist...male male mae


----------



## hakaishin (21 Giugno 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di sicuro il Chelsea non può fare una pesante minus, dubito fortemente senza una grossa cessione possa confermare il belga.


Il Chelsea ha fatto di peggio. Poi loro sono in premier, non succede nulla


----------



## Jino (21 Giugno 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Quindi prendono Lukaku in prestito secco per un anno pagando 22 milioni totali. Nel frattempo vendono Skrijniar e forse un altro per compensare il giocatore in affitto. Poi se l’anno prossimo vogliono riscattarlo dovranno venderne un altro ancora.
> Se il mercato finisse oggi, loro sarebbero certamente i favoriti.
> Ma a meno che non aspettano un iniezione ingente di capitali in un futuro immediato, questa strategia non può andare avanti in eterno.
> Se non riuscissimo a fare quei tre quattro acquisti che ci servono la rabbia sarebbe ancora maggiore. Potremo veramente mettere la basi per un ciclo in Italia vista la strategia dei magheggi a breve termine di marotta e una Juve che viene presa in giro da un giocatore in fase di declino come Di Maria.



Marotta vuole vincere oggi, cosa succederà il prossimo anno ci penserà il prossimo anno. Tutti i suoi acquisti sono in funzione di questo. Secondo me prendere Lukaku in prestito, a quei costi, è alla lunga una follia economico-sportiva. Ma ad oggi è chiaro che dare ad Inzaghi Lautaro, Dybala e Lukaku significa dargli l'attacco necessario per puntare al titolo. Almeno sulla carta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che è bastato un Chiellini 37enne per annullare Lukaku e che si avvicina ai 30 con una struttura fisica che non invecchia per nulla bene.
> Guardate Diego Costa che fine ha fatto


ma quando l'avrebbe annullato che lukaku contro l'italia si è divorato 3 gol a porta vuota e ha fatto quel che ha voluto...
basta con ste leggende dai.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Giugno 2022)

Fantascienza. Inspiegabile. Campionato finito


----------



## Jino (21 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quando l'avrebbe annullato che lukaku contro l'italia si è divorato 3 gol a porta vuota e ha fatto quel che ha voluto...
> basta con ste leggende dai.



Ha ragione, Chiellini contro l'Inter ha spesso annullato Lukaku. Il belga contro Chiellini, Koulibaly, Bremer etc etc ha sempre faticato...gente atleticamente forte fa uscire tutti i limiti tecnici di Romelu. Chiaro, contro difensori che non reggono il contrasto li usa come bastoni della vecchiaia per fare perno, vedi Romagnoli.


----------



## Cantastorie (21 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo hanno preso per 2 lire e mettono a segno un grande colpo per loro dopo averlo venduto 115 milioni l’anno prima. Da qualsiasi punto di vista in questo caso hanno sempre ragione mi spiace.
> E vedrete che il Chelsea sarà costretto a regalarglielo…


Eh no. Lo hanno venduto bene e lo ripagano solo per averlo in prestito secco. Equivale ad averlo venduto peggio senza sapere se renderà


----------



## livestrong (21 Giugno 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Eh no. Lo hanno venduto bene e lo ripagano solo per averlo in prestito secco. Equivale ad averlo venduto peggio senza sapere se renderà


In che senso scusami? Lo hanno venduto bene e l'anno prossimo usufruiranno delle sue prestazioni sportive


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Giugno 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha ragione, Chiellini contro l'Inter ha spesso annullato Lukaku. Il belga contro Chiellini, Koulibaly, Bremer etc etc ha sempre faticato...gente atleticamente forte fa uscire tutti i limiti tecnici di Romelu. Chiaro, contro difensori che non reggono il contrasto li usa come bastoni della vecchiaia per fare perno, vedi Romagnoli.


la storia dell'annullato viene da quella partita in nazionale, dove lukaku ha in realtà dominato chiellini.
in campionato è un'altra storia, lo sappiamo che a certa gente è concesso tutto, comunque non ricordo le partite quindi non commento.
che soffra certi tipi di marcatori comunque si sa, ma non ce ne sono tanti in italia.


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Giugno 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Marotta vuole vincere oggi, cosa succederà il prossimo anno ci penserà il prossimo anno. Tutti i suoi acquisti sono in funzione di questo. Secondo me prendere Lukaku in prestito, a quei costi, è alla lunga una follia economico-sportiva. Ma ad oggi è chiaro che dare ad Inzaghi Lautaro, Dybala e Lukaku significa dargli l'attacco necessario per puntare al titolo. Almeno sulla carta.


Questo è fuori dubbio. E ti diro‘, penso sia la strategia migliore possibile per loro perché una gestione oculata con indirizzo a lungo termine sarebbe inutile. Infatti i giorni di Suning all’Inter sono contati. Un anno, forse due, dopo o trovano l’acquirente della vita che si sobbarca 700 milioni di debiti o l’Inter finisce a Oaktree. Nella seconda ipotesi poi inizierebbe la ricostrunzione.
ma nel frattempo potrebbero aver vinto uno o due scudetti.
però il gioco vale la candela solo se vinci. Se per qualsiasi motivo non vinci almeno lo scudetto nei prossimi due anni , la strategia si rivelerebbe un fallimento sportivo ed economico.


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ok,mettiamo che contro di noi non vede palla ma poi ti mette 25 gol in ciabatte,sempre lo scudetto vincono,saresti comunque soddisfatto?Tomori-Kalulu ce li hai solo tu,le altre fanno ridere dietro(eccetto Koulibaly.)


Senza Conte che aveva studiato una squadra per giocare in contropiede? Senza hakimi e senza perisic che favevano salire la squadra e probabilmente senza skriniar che se ne andrà? Vedremo ma continuo a non aver paura.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

Nemmeno quotato che alla vigilia del derby risulteranno positivi alla variante Omicron-16 sia Kalulu, che Tomori e Kjaer, lasciando unico centrale a disposizione Romagnoli (che non sarà andato alla Lazzie manco dopo un'offerta di 250 M da parte di Lotito).


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno quotato che alla vigilia del derby risulteranno positivi alla variante Omicron-16 sia Kalulu, che Tomori e Kjaer, lasciando unico centrale a disposizione Romagnoli (che non sarà andato alla Lazzie manco dopo un'offerta di 250 M da parte di Lotito).



Sei un inguaribile ottimista


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


Si sgrillettassero pure a vicenda adesso ma dopo 10 anni di campionati vinti dalla Juventus ne hanno vinto 1 loro e 1 noi, 0-0 palla al centro ma loro sono pieni di debiti e ancora non capisco come fanno a sopravvivere, mentre noi abbiamo già rifondato


----------



## Gamma (21 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


Per ciò che ha dimostrato a livello caratteriale, quest'anno farà una stagione sicuramente meno brillante delle precedenti.

La convivenza con Dybala e Lautaro per due posti non sarebbe semplice.

Io tifo per Dybala all'Inter proprio per vedere come accontenteranno 3 primedonne per due posti. Ricordando che Inzaghi non è Conte e certe cose potrebbe non saperle gestire.

Comunque, ipoteticamente, con Skriniar, Perisic e Barella/Brozovic (se dovesse partirne uno) fuori e dentro Bremer, Lukaku e Dybala... io l'Inter la vedrei indebolita, non di poco.
In senso assoluto, chiaramente.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Eh no. Lo hanno venduto bene e lo ripagano solo per averlo in prestito secco. Equivale ad averlo venduto peggio senza sapere se renderà


Ma quando mai, che teoria è?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Giugno 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Quindi prendono Lukaku in prestito secco per un anno pagando 22 milioni totali. Nel frattempo vendono Skrijniar e forse un altro per compensare il giocatore in affitto. Poi se l’anno prossimo vogliono riscattarlo dovranno venderne un altro ancora.
> Se il mercato finisse oggi, loro sarebbero certamente i favoriti.
> Ma a meno che non aspettano un iniezione ingente di capitali in un futuro immediato, questa strategia non può andare avanti in eterno.
> Se non riuscissimo a fare quei tre quattro acquisti che ci servono la rabbia sarebbe ancora maggiore. Potremo veramente mettere la basi per un ciclo in Italia vista la strategia dei magheggi a breve termine di marotta e una Juve che viene presa in giro da un giocatore in fase di declino come Di Maria.


È esattamente così. Visione a 12 mesi. Tutti gli anni cedere per fare cassa. Ma per molti anche qui dentro è una bellissima strategia. Per me è tirare a campare. I conti si fanno alla fine, quantomeno a fine mercato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Giugno 2022)

Felice che arrivi Lukaku, quest anno é stato bellissimo vincere lo scudetto in volata.

L’idea di “scavare un solco” e vincere facile non mi garbava tantissimo.

Con Lukaku rivivremo la gioia di vincere in volata.

Poi quando nel 2024 scadrá il grande prestito di Oaktree che si sommerá alle perdite e ai debiti pregressi vedremo se troveranno una via di fuga o se ad inseguirci sará la Juve,


----------



## kYMERA (22 Giugno 2022)

Roba da ufficio indagini comunque.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma non si capisce, prestito come ? Puro ? Con diritto ? Obbligo ?
> 
> Il Chelsea sta perdendo soldi in questa operazione. L ammortamento gli costerà di più del prestito + stipendio.
> 
> Incredibile, questo il campionato lo rivincerà da solo.


Non lo darei per scontato.. Alla fine è due anni più vecchio e viene da un anno no.. 
Inoltre l'Inter il campionato lha perso negli scontri diretti, e non so se alla fine lubamba li deciderà.. 
Sull'operazione non mi esprimo, mai vista una roba simile..preferiaco non indagare


----------



## uolfetto (22 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> È esattamente così. Visione a 12 mesi. Tutti gli anni cedere per fare cassa. Ma per molti anche qui dentro è una bellissima strategia. Per me è tirare a campare. I conti si fanno alla fine, quantomeno a fine mercato


Dal punto di vista strategico questo è giustissimo, è una visione sul breve e un tirare a campare. Ma da qui a dire che Lukaku è una ciofeca o che l'Inter sta facendo una squadraccia non lo capisco proprio. Sono i classici giudizi obnubilati dal tifo o dalle antipatie.


----------



## Cantastorie (22 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai, che teoria è?


Vendi la tua Ferrari perché hai problemi finanziari, inoltre sai che le sue spese di gestione (bollo, rifornimenti, ecc) aumenteranno per via della crisi. decidi quindi di comprarne una usata che costa meno, diciamo un deltone integrale. trovi la nuova auto, paghi l’agenzia, il bollo ecc ma ci stai dentro alla grande.

l’anno dopo ti accorgi che la nuova auto è lenta e sta cadendo a pezzi, chiami il proprietario della tua vecchia auto e lui ti propone il noleggio per un anno, ma per questo vuole un bonus alla firma, le spese di gestione sono tutte a carico tuo, e devi pure pagare il bollo. Tutto questo senza sapere come è stata trattata la tua Ferrari, con l’altra auto invendibile, con comunque il bollo da pagare Ed anche i rifornimenti, perché comunque già che c’è la usa tua moglie.
Per abbassare le spese puoi solo rottamare il deltone Ma non ci sono incentivi statali, in caso devi pagare tu.
Quest’anno, forse, vai più forte che lo scorso anno, il prossimo anno, disei ancora con il Deltone, o sei completamente senza auto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Giugno 2022)

Operazione vergognosa che solo lo strabico può fare. Lui è incredibilmente potente. Questa operazione per il Chelsea è una barbonata incredibile che non trova spiegazioni


----------



## Milo (22 Giugno 2022)

Ma il riscatto a quanto ammonta? Altri 10 milioni?? …


----------



## Prealpi (22 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma il riscatto a quanto ammonta? Altri 10 milioni?? …


Nessun riscatto è un prestito secco


----------



## Milo (22 Giugno 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Nessun riscatto è un prestito secco



addirittura! Perché a questi punti allora non si fanno dare soldi dal Chelsea, tanto ormai…


----------



## livestrong (22 Giugno 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Vendi la tua Ferrari perché hai problemi finanziari, inoltre sai che le sue spese di gestione (bollo, rifornimenti, ecc) aumenteranno per via della crisi. decidi quindi di comprarne una usata che costa meno, diciamo un deltone integrale. trovi la nuova auto, paghi l’agenzia, il bollo ecc ma ci stai dentro alla grande.
> 
> l’anno dopo ti accorgi che la nuova auto è lenta e sta cadendo a pezzi, chiami il proprietario della tua vecchia auto e lui ti propone il noleggio per un anno, ma per questo vuole un bonus alla firma, le spese di gestione sono tutte a carico tuo, e devi pure pagare il bollo. Tutto questo senza sapere come è stata trattata la tua Ferrari, con l’altra auto invendibile, con comunque il bollo da pagare Ed anche i rifornimenti, perché comunque già che c’è la usa tua moglie.
> Per abbassare le spese puoi solo rottamare il deltone Ma non ci sono incentivi statali, in caso devi pagare tu.
> Quest’anno, forse, vai più forte che lo scorso anno, il prossimo anno, disei ancora con il Deltone, o sei completamente senza auto.


Mi pare una ricostruzione piuttosto di parte. Restando nel tuo esempio: hai venduto la tua Ferrari che ti ha fatto raccattare quintalate di fiha a prezzo doppio rispetto al suo effettivo valore. L'anno successivo la delta non ti ha portato dove volevi, per cui ti prendi a noleggio la tua vecchia Ferrari pagandola cedendo l'auto di seconda mano di tua figlia che sta sempre ferma in garage. A fine anno magari hai raccattato le fihe che ti son mancate con la delta e son tutti felici.

Qua mi pare che l'obiettivo principale sia avere il bilancio intonso, non la vittoria. Per quanto mi riguarda chapeu all'inter che ha voluto far il possibile per tornare competitiva per lo scudetto. E' una società molto più ambiziosa del milan a conti fatti, giudicando unicamente i movimenti. Milan che in quanto a capacità di vendere avrebbe molto da imparare dall'inter. Io rispetto ogni opinione ma la tua mi sembra piuttosto strampalata, senza offesa. Nel calcio si gioca per vincere, non per far tornare i conti. Lukaku conosce l'ambiente, rende l'inter oggi nettamente favorita per lo scudetto. Noi nel frattempo stiam qua a farci le pippe perchè abbiamo il bilancio più virtuoso


----------



## Tsitsipas (22 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Dimmi la verità quante risate ci sono nel web interista sui milanisti che dicono che Origi è meglio di Lukaku?


da ormai 10 anni non scrivo più nei forum nerazzurri quindi non so. preferisco confrontarmi con voi. se vuoi un mio parere: ho visto giocare Origi pochissime volte. mi aveva colpito nel mondiale 2014 quando fece quel gol alla Russia da neomaggiorenne

per quanto riguarda Lukaku, sono sincero: è un colpo sensazionale per noi. difficilmente mi sbilancio coi nostri acquisti. se dovessimo prendere anche bremer riusciremmo nel difficile obiettivo di migliorare la squadra considerando gli addii di perisic e skriniar visto che c'è anche myhkitarian. in prospettiva abbiamo asllani e bellanova e soprattutto casadei... tutta gente che tra due anni verrà venduta da marotta per continuare a tirare a campare e fare il solito giochetto. sarà così fino a quando non ci comprerà un signore coi petroldollari.


----------



## Cantastorie (22 Giugno 2022)

Io ho mai parlato di bilancio? Il problema dell’Inter non è il bilancio ma l’indebitamento.
Stanno proprio provando a fare quello che dici tu.
Fare i fighi con le pezze al culo.
Nel mio racconto ho omesso di dire che per noleggiare L’auto dovranno pure vendere mezza casa.
Lo hanno fatto anche lo scorso anno, e non gli è andata bene.

questo per dire che la strategia del tutto subito non è comunque una garanzia


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Giugno 2022)

Io oltre all’Inter vedo anche la Juve troppo sorniona… 

non vorrei che ridendo e scherzando alla fine della fiera l’Inter prenda Lukaku e dybala e la Juve risponda con Pogba e un “Neymar”


----------



## livestrong (22 Giugno 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Io ho mai parlato di bilancio? Il problema dell’Inter non è il bilancio ma l’indebitamento.
> Stanno proprio provando a fare quello che dici tu.
> Fare i fighi con le pezze al culo.
> Nel mio racconto ho omesso di dire che per noleggiare L’auto dovranno pure vendere mezza casa.
> ...


Vendono Pinamonti e si son già pagati un anno di Lukaku, altro che sbaraccare


----------



## King of the North (22 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma non si capisce, prestito come ? Puro ? Con diritto ? Obbligo ?
> 
> Il Chelsea sta perdendo soldi in questa operazione. L ammortamento gli costerà di più del prestito + stipendio.
> 
> Incredibile, questo il campionato lo rivincerà da solo.


Prestito secco e oneroso


----------



## King of the North (22 Giugno 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sconcertato dalla botta di cu.lo che hanno avuto questi.
> Venduto a 115 milioni, salvandosi così dal tribunale, e riprenderlo al costo di un Messias l'anno dopo perchè, dopo aver fallito miseramente in Premier, ha pure fatto il bambino viziato sbattendo i piedi per terra facendo di tutto per farsi mandare via, in barba al professionismo e a qualsiasi etica del lavoro, perchè se una società ti paga 115 milioni tu devi valere quei soldi anche fuori dal campo.
> Pessima figura anche del Chelsea comunque, e in ogni caso queste cose succedono solo in Premier, cioè società che strapagano giocatori, poi li perdono e non hanno problemi di sorta, voglio dire se per esempio succede ad una squadra italiana una cosa del genere, quella società è praticamente fallita...


Non lo hanno mica venduto! Prestito secco, oneroso, senza nemmeno un diritto di riscatto


----------



## King of the North (22 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Beati loro, lo dico
> Davvero senza ironia, beati loro. Operazione magistrale a quelle cifre.. Per 8 milioni più bonus si assicurano qualificazione in Champions e probabilmente scudetto (vediamo che combina la Juve)


Ma quale scudetto? Senza sapere che cessioni faranno?
Bisogna ricordare che intanto hanno già perso Perisic, che per tutti, interisti compresi, è stato il loro MVP della scorsa stagione.
Ormai sembra assodata la cessione di Skriniar e vedrete che non sarà l’unico ad andarsene. Lukaku è forte ma perderanno in altri reparti. La squadra da battere, per forza di cose, rimane il Milan ai blocchi di partenza.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Giugno 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> da ormai 10 anni non scrivo più nei forum nerazzurri quindi non so. preferisco confrontarmi con voi. se vuoi un mio parere: ho visto giocare Origi pochissime volte. mi aveva colpito nel mondiale 2014 quando fece quel gol alla Russia da neomaggiorenne
> 
> per quanto riguarda Lukaku, sono sincero: è un colpo sensazionale per noi. difficilmente mi sbilancio coi nostri acquisti. se dovessimo prendere anche bremer riusciremmo nel difficile obiettivo di migliorare la squadra considerando gli addii di perisic e skriniar visto che c'è anche myhkitarian. in prospettiva abbiamo asllani e bellanova e soprattutto casadei... tutta gente che tra due anni verrà venduta da marotta per continuare a tirare a campare e fare il solito giochetto. sarà così fino a quando non ci comprerà un signore coi petroldollari.


Condivido l'analisi sulla strategia dell'Inter, tutta orientata al breve periodo, anno per anno e poi vedere cosa succederà in futuro. Anche il ritorno di Lukaku rientra pienamente in questo discorso. Su Origi ormai sto discutendo con tutti, per me è un ottimo giocatore ma: A) lukaku è molto più forte di Origi, lo dice la storia lo dicono i numeri, insomma lo dicono i fatti B) pur essendo un ottimo giocatore non segnerà 25 gol in serie a come sostengono in molti, ma comunque in coppia con giroud possono arrivare sommati insieme a quella quota di 20 gol come fatto questa stagione da giroud+ibra che ci ha consentito di vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## danjr (22 Giugno 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ma quale scudetto? Senza sapere che cessioni faranno?
> Bisogna ricordare che intanto hanno già perso Perisic, che per tutti, interisti compresi, è stato il loro MVP della scorsa stagione.
> Ormai sembra assodata la cessione di Skriniar e vedrete che non sarà l’unico ad andarsene. Lukaku è forte ma perderanno in altri reparti. La squadra da battere, per forza di cose, rimane il Milan ai blocchi di partenza.


No no, la squadra da battere è l’Inter… Lukaku, dybala, lautaro… faranno bene anche in Champions. Bremer è meglio di Skrinniar. Su Skrinniar apro la parentesi del capolavoro di Marotta: è in scadenza!


----------



## danjr (22 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Condivido l'analisi sulla strategia dell'Inter, tutta orientata al breve periodo, anno per anno e poi vedere cosa succederà in futuro. Anche il ritorno di Lukaku rientra pienamente in questo discorso. Su Origi ormai sto discutendo con tutti, per me è un ottimo giocatore ma: A) lukaku è molto più forte di Origi, lo dice la storia lo dicono i numeri, insomma lo dicono i fatti B) pur essendo un ottimo giocatore non segnerà 25 gol in serie a come sostengono in molti, ma comunque in coppia con giroud possono arrivare sommati insieme a quella quota di 20 gol come fatto questa stagione da giroud+ibra che ci ha consentito di vincere lo scudetto.


Su Origi al momento non dovresti nemmeno perder tempo a discutere, visto che non c’è, non è nostro non si sa che fine abbia fatto insieme a tutto il nostro mercato e a chi dovrebbe farlo


----------



## Igniorante (22 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> No no, la squadra da battere è l’Inter… Lukaku, dybala, lautaro… faranno bene anche in Champions. Bremer è meglio di Skrinniar. Su Skrinniar apro la parentesi del capolavoro di Marotta: è in scadenza!



Lukaku Dybala Lautaro con la Champions non hanno niente a che vedere.
Sono acquisti per vincere il campionato e fare MEGLIO in Champions... Ma lì si viaggia a ritmi che in Italia sono sconosciuti.
Non a caso Lukaku in Italia domina e in Premier, che per intensità è come la Champions, sparisce.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Io oltre all’Inter vedo anche la Juve troppo sorniona…
> 
> non vorrei che ridendo e scherzando alla fine della fiera l’Inter prenda Lukaku e dybala e la Juve risponda con Pogba e un “Neymar”


E qual è il problema? Noi, i campioni d'Italia, rispondiamo con Messias ed il ritorno di Pobega


----------



## danjr (22 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Lukaku Dybala Lautaro con la Champions non hanno niente a che vedere.
> Sono acquisti per vincere il campionato e fare MEGLIO in Champions... Ma lì si viaggia a ritmi che in Italia sono sconosciuti.
> Non a caso Lukaku in Italia domina e in Premier, che per intensità è come la Champions, sparisce.


Certo, non ho detto che vinceranno la Champions ma i quarti di finale possono raggiungerli


----------



## Igniorante (22 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Certo, non ho detto che vinceranno la Champions ma i quarti di finale possono raggiungerli



Già ai gironi rischieranno tantissimo.
Spero escano da terzi così vanno in EL a spomparsi il giovedì.


----------



## kekkopot (22 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il ritorno di Lukaku all'Inter. Operazione in prestito da 8 mln più bonus legati alle vittorie di squadra.


Certo è un bell'all-in. 8mln + 7 di stipendio per avere il giocatore un anno. 
Bisogna valutare se riesce a rivalutarsi per poi essere venduto la prossima stagione avvicinandosi alle cifre di acquisto. In quel caso il Chelsea non avrebbe fatto un pessimo affare... ma per ora..............


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> No no, la squadra da battere è l’Inter… Lukaku, dybala, lautaro… faranno bene anche in Champions. Bremer è meglio di Skrinniar. Su Skrinniar apro la parentesi del capolavoro di Marotta: è in scadenza!


Son convinto che dopo Skriniar arriverà il suppostone ad agosto per i cugini.. ma non mi sbilancio. Anche restassero così io son convinto che se non saremo noi a rivincere l'anno prossimo lo scudetto torni a Torino.


----------



## King of the North (22 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> No no, la squadra da battere è l’Inter… Lukaku, dybala, lautaro… faranno bene anche in Champions. Bremer è meglio di Skrinniar. Su Skrinniar apro la parentesi del capolavoro di Marotta: è in scadenza!


Hai sicuramente ragione tu se non fosse che Dybala non è dell’Inter così come Bremer. 
Comunque se sei un tifoso dell’Inda basta dirlo…


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Giugno 2022)

Una semplice considerazione. Questi sono indebitati, devono vendere eppure con le unghie e con i denti, attraverso un grande dirigente come Marotta, stanno costruendo una squadra competitiva. Perfino Zhang, un ragazzo che all'improvviso si è visto chiudere i rubinetti dalla Cina, ma che quando poteva ha speso molto per l'Inter, invece di pensare a come cavarsela parla di squadra competitiva, di vincere lo scudettto e di competere in Europa, quando potrebbe strafregarsene e pensare soltanto a come sfangarla. Noi invece? Abbiamo i conti apposto ma non spendiamo. Non rinnoviamo Maldini, la società è nel caos e i nostri dirigenti fanno dichiarazioni allucinanti. Quello del consiglio di amministrazione che dice "vincere sì ma non a tutti i costi", e Scaroni che quest'anno voleva arrivare quarto. Io ho finito le parole.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Giugno 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ma quale scudetto? Senza sapere che cessioni faranno?
> Bisogna ricordare che intanto hanno già perso Perisic, che per tutti, interisti compresi, è stato il loro MVP della scorsa stagione.
> Ormai sembra assodata la cessione di Skriniar e vedrete che non sarà l’unico ad andarsene. Lukaku è forte ma perderanno in altri reparti. La squadra da battere, per forza di cose, rimane il Milan ai blocchi di partenza.


vedrai che il MIlan verrà pronosticato al massimo quarto. siamo per tutti dei miracolati,nonostante lo scudo vinto,continuano imperterriti con questa storia di "inter piu forte" e noi solo sculati e in stato di grazia. 

#Il Lanciano continua a non esistere


----------



## _ET_ (23 Giugno 2022)

Con questo colpo sulla carta ci sorpassano. in Italia ha dimostrato che fa la differenza.pochi azzi.
Urge intervenire,il mercato deve portare nomi di livello,come ha detto Maldini.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> vedrai che il MIlan verrà pronosticato al massimo quarto. siamo per tutti dei miracolati,nonostante lo scudo vinto,continuano imperterriti con questa storia di "inter piu forte" e noi solo sculati e in stato di grazia.
> 
> #Il Lanciano continua a non esistere



Miracolati non siamo ma già i media ci vedono in malo modo, noi per tutta risposta abbiamo un proprietà totalmente assente, andiamo in giro col vassoio in mano come gli accattoni e due dei principali fautori dello scudetto li stiamo trattando a pesci in faccia invece che rinnovargli subito i contratti.


----------

